# I.D please - MUST BE SEEN



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

WHAT IS THIS GUY, WERE CAN I GET HIM???????????????????????


----------



## Georgieboy (Jan 3, 2008)

dunno what it is...but itsa groovy looking froggy


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

That is one kool looking frog.
I will ask troy later as he is our amphib man 



Phil : victory:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

APPARENTLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 the frog is a Cruziohyla calcarifer.
found a whole page on it. however the one in the picture seems alot more blue than what you get when you google it!

what you guys think?
Frog study takes leaf out of nature's book

SITE PIC - GOOGLE PIC


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Does that green one come in blue though? That sounds a bit mad but it may be a totally different frog hehe


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

this is what im thinking.
found the image at a second source, and the article it was from claimed it was a Cruziohyla calcarifer.
like you said images look tatly different?
will keep my investigation going, need that frog!!!!!!!!!!!:lol2:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

ITS GONE 2Am, I HAVE BEEN SEARCHING SINCE 11.50 AND I HAVE FOUND IT!

however seems to be some confusion on the family as appears under

Agalychnis calcarifer, Cruziohyla craspedopus and ranita arboricola.

i think this maybe to translation.

anyone know somone up on this subject?

it is comonly known as the Fringed Leaf Frog

however all say the same about habitat, distribution and temprament.
a blog i found said one was sold for 1500 dollars!!!!!!!!!

here are a few links and a pic i put together

Fat Frogs Forums :: View topic - Pics of all species of the genus Agalychnis/Cruziohyla

AmphibiaWeb - Cruziohyla craspedopus

Ecuador Terra Incognita - ranita arboricola










bottom middle is a baby, others are colour variants, seems to differ with name and origin.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi guys,

The treefrog pictured initially is _Cruziohyla craspedopus, _The Fringed Leaf Frog. 
Although very similar to _Cruziohyla calcarifer_, the Splendid Leaf Frog lacks the fringing and has more of a standard colouration without the white mottling (generally!).

_C. craspedopus_ is found in a relatively large area through Peru, Brazil and Ecuador, while _C. calcarifer_ originates from Costa Rica. 

While they are both still officially classified as of Least Concern by the IUCN redlist, they are under various pressures in their natural environments which is why Manchester Uni and Chester have someone doing a PhD on one of them. 

You are incredibly unlikely to ever see these offered for sale and no doubt if you did they would command a steep pricetag :whistling2:

More info on _C. craspedopus_ can be found here;
Global Amphibian Assessment - Detailed Report


P.S: On the names, these two species were previously included in the _Agalychnis_ with red eyes etc. Which is why you may still find some results for that, they are now placed in their own genus  As for Ranita arboricola, I think you may simply have found the spanish for tree frog there! cant be sure but it isnt a scientific name to use to search with


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

so the blue one is _Cruziohyla craspedopus?

are the green mottled ones in the multi picture the __Cruziohyla calcarifer, or are they just a colour variant?
_


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Many treefrogs are extremely variable in colour throughout the day (eg. whites can be a dull brown all the way to a turquoise tinged green) So yes the one that appears very blue is definitely _C. craspedopus_ as are the fringed ones in the collection of pictures


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

thanks for that, have spent days going round in circles:lol2:

where did you find out?

on one of the links posted it says one sold for $1500, that is a pricey frog.

put Agalychnis into google, didnt realise how many are in this genus.

how long ago was he put into Cruziohyla? is this a large family?
do you know any other info on him, like size mating ect?

thanks again


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Hiya mate,

I've worked with both _C. craspedopus_ and _C. calcarifer_ in a zoological collection in the past 

As far as I am aware _Cruziohyla_ only contains those two species and the Genus was created in 2005 when the whole of the Hylidae were revised. 

Both species are a good handful, excuse the disgraceful handling without gloves :blush:;








This guy is of course _C. calcarifer_.

Breeding any of the frogs in these groups is generally a rain chamber affair resulting in clusters on the tips of leaves.
Good example pic would be;









As I said though, they really arent available in trade whatsoever 
Lotte***


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

thats a shame, would love to own one of them!

how do you get into jobs like that?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey knighty,

The only real answer I can offer to that is to tell you a little about what I've spent my time doing, as these things work differently for everyone 

First I developed a healthy Herp obsession at around age 10 having always been an attenborough devotee :crazy: and the kid who was amused for hours by looking under rocks and counting beasties...

A new aquatics and reptile shop opened near my school so I began visiting every night on my way home to just look at everything there for hours. Thus! at the age of 14 I was given a part time job and stayed there to a greater or lesser extent throughout my education and holidays for 8 years. 

I spent every hour I had not doing homework and researching herps instead, learning everything I could for the sheer enjoyment of it. I joined forums and bought every book I could. I ran a website as aftercare advice for my workplace for two years. 

I volunteered at a local SSSI working with greater crested newts in the wild and also volunteered at the manchester museum vivarium working with endangered neotropical frogs in particular amongst others. I attempted with some other obsessives to start a new northwest reptile group which did have some successes before I left Manchester and sadly abandoned the whole thing. 

All of that helped me along when I applied for a position that I certainly didnt get! But I was invited to do a studentship by the institution and having proved my skills and knowledge, I was offered a job in July last year  onwards and upwards!

The answer is; Passion.

P.S: Ahh yes I forgot to mention the whole getting a degree in a relevant area part of things! lol... I have a degree in Biology and Geology and made sure to specialise in my interests as far as was possible.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

WOW
is alli can say to that, you have obviously put alot of time into your hobby/obsession:lol2:.

i also loved bugs and creepy crawlies as a kid, and my frog passion is my dads fault, he had a frog and newt tank when we were kids, to give us an insite into the natural world. we would collect tadpoles from my grandads pond(which is still there) and would watch them grow into little frogs before realesing them into a local pond, which is protected by our counsil(bless them they do do something! LOL)

could you please give me some details or info on were and what courses would be a good starting point. i am very keen to learn, and give my time to protecting our little friends. i am trying to get a job at my local store but at the mo they have no positions so just bidding my time on that one.

i have been reading books for a while now and have a fairly good understanding of the basics, but sadly its only frogs and toads at the mo. i have started a book on chameleon care, but that is only pet care, for want of a better term.

once again thanks and congratulations on your achievments, always good to here of some one achieving there goals!


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

a couple of pics of chesters cruziohyla calcarifer taken on monday this week.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

next trip chester zoo then!

went london zoo last sunday, was a little dissapointed with the reptile house though.


----------



## keeno (Feb 16, 2009)

knighty said:


> next trip chester zoo then!
> 
> went london zoo last sunday, was a little dissapointed with the reptile house though.


 
agreed, but you cant beat the komodo!!! that guy is amazing! and they have 2 milk frog tanks.... although they arent called milk frogs... atleast im pretty sure they are milk frogs.... anyway, my point is one is HUGE and the other one could be used for something else.....


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

I dont think they are sold publically and if thery are they will be very expensive


----------



## Nic B-C (Dec 4, 2008)

is it the same one as in OP on this thread

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/amphibian-classifieds/306697-red-eyed-tree-frogs-x2.html


----------



## Nic B-C (Dec 4, 2008)

Looking at it now Id say no sorry


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

I was going to say A. Craspedapus. But after reeding this see it's changed it's name. I guess the ones at chester zoo came from Manchester museum? As they were the only ones that had them in yrs gone by. Remember seeing there collection of neo tropical frogs about 12 yrs ago. They got stuff the rest of us can only dream of!


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Best frog ever! Even better in real live. P.bicolour and others dealing interesting also. Kept a few... P. Hypocondralis one of my fav's as small, can be kept in reasonable group sizes without too much room. Breed well. Not many keeping these. Going back 12 yrs or so there was only a handfull of of us keeping them here in uk.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

I believe the animals at Chester are being kept in the biosecure container unit and may be from the Museum or wild collected for the project. There was a PhD offered as a collaboration between the two institutions and Manchester Uni on this species which I'm sure someone is enjoying thoroughly right now!!! 
Very cool indeed.

Lotte***


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

manchester museum use to kept them out back - not on public display they are amazin!

there is an old web site by a guy called Mika from finland who use to come over to the UK and id met up with him and Andrew from time to time. They have some magical frogs (or did) have a look at this web site http://www.geocities.com/rainforest/canopy/9884/index.html and at the photos - just realised they dont have any C.c's on there!but do have some of the other Phyllomedusa (as they were called).
i use to keep and breed hypochondrialis often but have also kept Agalychnis callidryas, Phyllomedusa tomopterna & Phyllomedusa trinitatis.
Craspedapus my fav but Agalychnis calcarifer is wonderful too and so is bicolour - the museum had just one and it was massive! very few people kept them till waxy monkeys came along. 
dont see this family about much now at all apart from red eyes.


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

that's one hell of a list of frogs you've kept


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

captaincarot said:


> that's one hell of a list of frogs you've kept


thats not the beginning mate it was a life time ago (well it feels like it) i use to keep hyperolius and afrixalus and leptopelius and south american species most of them i bred. back then over 15 yrs ago there wasnt any internet for us to get in contact with each other. There were few amphibian keepers about. the dart froggers were the main group but south american frog keepers in the uk were but a hand full! i didnt know many african keepers at all. We would use ihs newletter and reptilian for contacts. the old names are there, bob & val, mark, Andy, Steve, mick, chris, some have gone other stopped and some still keeping. i could write a list but it would go on and on and on....
martin p ickergill did a lot on african red frogs, he knows so much it blew my mind.hes studied them for 30 yrs! Im not sure if he published his updated taxonomy of them (think he had a book out - he has just looked him up - wonders of the web) check out some of his stuff:
http://www.zmuc.dk/commonweb/JOURNALS/PDF/Vol29-1/Pickersgill.pdf
Categoryhotographs by Martin Pickersgill - Wikimedia Commons
i stopped keeping frogs some 10yrs or so ago. moved 200 miles and lost contact with myself and with others. Then started keeping snakes. 
frogs are just the best if it wasnt for them i doubt id be keeping exotics at all. i owe it all to them.
on mikas website there is an artical about heirogliphicus (only beaten by a month by an artical in the reptilian by steve halfpenny (also noted female colouration of males!) I kept them breeding for about 4 years selling lots at the old ihs shows at alinwell (not spelt corectly) west mids. some may remember it at the school - happy days and a whole week end of herping.


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

my first non tropical fish pet was the ubiquitous red eared slider back in about 1982.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

just about the time of turtle mania wasnt it ? lol i loved those guys


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

animalstorey said:


> just about the time of turtle mania wasnt it ? lol i loved those guys


 
they were lovely little buggers unfortunately mine just stopped eating and even the vet couldn't save them. never did work out why.
though i'd had them for about 3 years by then


----------

